# Show/Brood/Pet - how do you define the quality when you sell it



## TinysMom (May 30, 2010)

I've been thinking about this for a while because I have been selling most of my flemish as pets - largely because I didn't feel competent enough to decide on show quality yet (I need to get my hands on more rabbits and get a better understanding of the standard).

I see breeders talk about "show" and I wonder what do they consider show - that it is free from dq's....or that they would expect it to place well in a show.

One breeder I bought from obviously feels that rabbits that are free from dq's are show quality. Another breeder I bought from won't sell anything as "show" unless they would be willing to put it on the table and expect it to do well.

So I'm curious what y'all use for guidelines.


----------



## countrybuns (May 30, 2010)

I am am not at that point yet but for me when I sell a rabbit as show quality it better be something I am willing to put on the tables. The way I see it if people were to start showing my rabbits and they get a lot of negative feedback then people will start questioning both the quality of my rabbits and my intentions. I wouldn't want people to think that I don't care about what I am doing. But that is just my oppinion of course.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (May 30, 2010)

I find it hard to expect for any one rabbit to do well, especially in Hollands. So for me, show quality is an animal that is free of disqualifications and one that I feel has nice enough type to be competitive. You never know how they will place on any given day, but it would be a rabbit that I'd be confident putting on the table and one that I think would positively affect a breeding herd as well.


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (May 31, 2010)

Show quality to me is what I would place on the show table under my name.

Brood quality is heavy faults and small DQ's. Things like length, narrow heads, long ears. Every now and then I'll sell a spotted (not vienna, nor broken gene) baby go as brood, as long as the line is heavily culled for it. (and usually they'll go out as pets, unless their type is something I just can't throw away.)

Pet quality is things with major DQ's that i don't want to deal with. Really bad spotting. Really bad mismatched toenails. Animals so poor in type I wouldn't use them in my brood program. That sorta thing. I try to use most babies as broods, but the pet market is so alive where I am, that I'll sometimes let them go out as pets.


----------



## Skybunny11 (May 31, 2010)

I go by what I think. First off show rabbits have to be free from DQ's, but also I would expect to do good in a show. That means, good markings, good body, and good temperment(for the most part). For instance, my male mini rex Ace, Not good for show but a great pet/brood. His son Sky gets 1st-4th in every show he has ever entered. Sky is a show rabbit, I would have sold him as show quality, if I could part with him (which I can't)

Brood rabbits. I usually use females as brood does because my bunnies have a litter, and they get all the food they want so my girls are pretty much fatties. lol. I use Ace as a brood male because he is really good looking, long in the shoulders and only has one nut though (long story). 

For Angora rabbits, they all are show rabbits. There are usually only like 5 angora rabbits at each show, mainly because there all mine and my friends. My pet quality are usually full of DQ's or have really bad quality. I don't sell my aggresive ones as pets though, due to the fact I don't want a little kid to buy it. 



I am very strict on my show Mini Rex rabbits though because that is a competition due to all of the amazing rexes out there. Hehe


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 31, 2010)

I didn't vote because I feel that show quality means BOTH of those two things - free from DQ's and I would show it. 

For me, show quality means they are free from any DQ's, as WELL as anymajor faults, and are a good representative of their breed. 

Pet quality means that they might have a DQ, or even just a fault that I feel would knock them down on the show table. For instance, I have a Pre-Jr doe right now that has some long ears - she may grown into them, she may not... But as of now, I'd say she's pet quality. Does she have good type? Well... I haven't looked yet, haha, so I can't say yes or no. But she might still have nice type, but just too long of ears. 

Brood to me is the same as show quality, although they might just have a DQ such as a broken toe or something like that. I ask generally the same price for brood as I do for show quality animals. A brood quality animal is one that I would show if it is free of DQs.  

Most of my rabbits go as Brood/Show.  

Emily


----------



## Lishka (May 31, 2010)

I feel that a show rabbit is free from dq's and faults.. a nice typey bunny. 

A brood quality to me is a show rabbit that has a non-genetic dq. No faults or one or two non genetic faults. To many faults and its pet quality.

Pet quality is a mixed breed rabbit, or a rabbit that has to many faults, or genetic faults so it should not be bred.


----------



## polly (Jun 2, 2010)

show quality for me is something I am confident to put on the table and it not to let me down or the breeders I got my stock from. Because of that it means I tend to sell a lot of my nethies on as pets from a young age. 

If I am struggling to work it out then as our judging system over here works on 100 points I have got a system of 25 points on anything I am thinking of keeping. A buck must get 22 points and above to be kept and a doe 20 in the nethies anyway. Poles we are still learning and the beverens I have an eye for so its pretty easy to pick out whats going to show well and whats not if I am stuck with the beverens I get my friend Luke to come up and help me decide lol


----------



## pamnock (Jun 2, 2010)

I consider a "showable" rabbit as a rabbit with no DQ's.

I expect a show "quality" rabbit to have a higher degree of quality with no DQ's and no major faults.


----------



## introoder (Jun 2, 2010)

I like pam's description.

Just like... Most of my brood does are showable, but they either too weirdly colored from fur growing back oddly, or they're just not that awesome... But when you tack on the word brood, a lot of people (from my perspective) assume that the rabbit has DQ's of some sort.


----------

